# Meridian OHV



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.meridianohvpark.com/

How bout this one? anyone every try it? Only about 1.5hrs from me....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yummy!











Driving directions to Meridian, MS
*358 mi* – about *6 hours 14 mins*

=(


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT GETTING OFF THE PROPERTY!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well you dont have to worry about ME crossing them!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

are you a suvilian?! 



lolcivilian


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha...


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

That was the worst $40.00 I have ever spent. If you are on two wheels you are fine but its not made for four wheelers. The trails are narrow and you have to watch out for the other people on bikes cause they will run over you. And about the boundaries, Well when out of their designed area is actually the only place that a four wheeler rider can have any fun. My group and I crossed one of the boundaries on accident not knowing that the section had been closed off to riders and the president was kinda a **** about it. I know rules are to be followed but come on this was our first time out there since they took over. We all had a few things to say to him and we want go back.

Rocks Bottom Forrest MS. is the place to go. Over 500 acres of riding and only for atv type vehicles.


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like a good time to be had there at rocks bottom


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

We have four more on you tube a mix of pics and videos. And yes its the best place we have found in awhile, that's kinda close.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i think that place is about four hours from me =/


----------

